

Help bootstrap our startup by giving us work. - flexterra
http://bootstrap.getblimp.com/

======
mickdarling
I have been told over and over, "The thing you are ACTUALLY making money on IS
the startup." Everything else is a side project. Good luck to you guys, and
hopefully the startup you WANT to pay the bills starts to do that.

~~~
gkn
Side projects doing what you are best at can be a great way to fund your
startup, but I understand what you are saying - It is easy to lose focus.

On the other hand, we can't all make Obama O's.

